# Hello Fellow Cat Lovers - sudden deafness after anesthesia



## lmcchevette (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have been a life long cat lover. I currently own three cats. I am also waiting to be approved to foster cats rescued from a kill shelter in NYC. I own two males-Bigge and Bambi, and a calico female named Cena. 

I am very upset about my last Vet visit for my red calico, Bambi. He needed dental work and was put under general anesthesia. He came home very disorieinted, which I was told is normal after surgery. My beloved cat is now deaf. He walks around in circles and doesn't turn when I call his name or clap loudly behind him, it is so heart breaking to watch him. I Googled "sudden deafness in cats" and read this is a rare side effect to anesthesia. Does anyone have advise for helping the cat deal with his new disability?

I am looking forward to conversing with my fellow cat lovers.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome! I'm sorry to hear about Bambi.  I don't personally have any experience dealing with deaf cats, but I know that _DeafDogs&Cat_ has a deaf kitty named Munch. Hopefully she or another knowledgeable member can give you a better idea of how to cope with Bambi's new circumstances.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh NO! Poor Bambi. He must be confused and distressed to have his world change so suddenly. I hope someone here can help you 8-(


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What did the vet say?


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

im a fellow NY'er...welcome im sooo sorry to her about bambi..... we have some members with deaf cats that im sure would be able to offer some guidance.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This is sad, for it to happen that suddenly..
Do you know if its permanent? 
Or might Bambi get hearing back?


----------



## Andrilla1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Poor guy! Cream began to go deaf after an injury, but his wasn't all at once. 

I'm not sure how to help him adjust, since Cream's was gradual, but I'll offer you what I can. The biggest thing for Cream is for us to be aware of where he is. Cream gets very startled at being petted when he doesn't know that people are next to him, so we always try to let him see us before we start petting him. We also walk heavy/loudly when we approach him from behind so that he can feel the vibrations in the floor. (That was part of how we realized he was going deaf, we kept "sneaking up" and scaring him!) Now that he can't hear us, he likes being able to see or touch us to know that we are close. He has become very clingy, which we have no problem with.

The biggest thing to be aware of is dangers that he would normally hear and move away from. He won't hear the person coming towards him who is about to step on his tail, or hear the toddler squealing as he runs past, or the dog barking, or the car starting! (This is how Cream's leg got broken.) 

Other than that, we just try to keep it as normal as possible for him. He still interacts with the other cats, still enjoys doing all of the normal cat things, including being loud and annoying! Oddly enough, he still seems to enjoy being talked to, he watches our lips sometimes when we are talking to him.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, I have a deaf cat (and 2 deaf dogs) but I know nothing about a cat suddenly going deaf as mine were all born deaf. I honestly don't think I do anything different with my deafies than you would hearing pets. Except I use hand gestures and body language to communicate. I imagine his whole world has turned upside down and he is unsettled, to say the least. The best advice I can give is to not sneak up on him. With dogs we always advise to let them know when you're leaving a room... but it doesn't seem to apply to Munch. Other than that, I don't really know. Sorry I cant help more. And I really hope he adjusts quickly!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Id be interested what the vet said too. What kind of anesthesia did he use? I'm so sorry this happened to your beloved kitty. There was a cat on CF that went blind from anesthesia. Seems to be happening a lot lately!!!!! Not good!

One of my vets is AAHA accredited. They had to jump thru all sorts of hoops to be accredited. They have certain protocols when doing surgery also which brings me peace. When my sister had to have a dental for her senior cat we choose them because of the care taken during surgery and how they monitor the cat or dog when under anesthesia.

Thank god Bambi has you to help him become acclimated to being deaf. Do you think there was any neurological damage also? Or just deafness.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have suspected since we adopted Lacey that she was deaf. She never seems to respond to noise but to vibrations from walking or knocking on the floor to get her attention. She seems unaware of me when I walk softly up to her if she is staring out an upstairs window and startled to see me when I catch her attention with movement within her line of sight. All in all it does not affect her quality of life, but in all honesty I don't know if she was deaf from birth, or for that fact if she even IS deaf. This may be temporary in your kitty from the anesthesia. If it is permanent he will adjust but it will take some time. I'm really sorry you are going through this.

BTW, I was always under the assumption that calicos were ALWAYS female??


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Marcia said:


> BTW, I was always under the assumption that calicos were ALWAYS female??


I didn't know this marcia!...but mine have been females


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Found this on a cat info website. Apparently it is very rare for a calico to be male, but possible. Learn something new every day. 
Are Calico Cats Always Female?


_A calico cat is not a breed of cat, it is a color pattern. To be called "calico", three colors must be present: black, white and orange. Variations of these colors include gray, cream and ginger. A "true" calico cat has large blocks of these three colors, a "tortoise shell" or "tortie" cat has a mix of these three colors (blended/swirled together more than distinct blocks of color). _

_Now that a calico cat has been defined as a cat with three colors, the question is: why are they nearly always female? The answer is in genetics. Coat color in cats is a sex-linked trait, a physical characteristic (coat color) related to gender. Female animals have two X chromosomes (XX), males have one X chromosome and one Y chromosome (XY). The genetic coding for displaying black or orange color is found on the X chromosome. The coding for white is a completely separate gene. _
_Since females have two X chromosomes, they are able to "display" two colors (orange and black, or variations thereof) and white; creating the 3-color calico mix. Since males have only one X chromosome, they can only be orange OR black. It is more complicated than simply having the color genes -- it is a complex process of dominant and non-dominate genes interacting on the X chromosomes, but that is the basis for coat color in calico cats. For those of you interested in the detailed coat color genetics, please see the "Related Reading" articles at the bottom of this FAQ. __Can a calico cat ever be male? Yes, in rare instances. In this situation, the cat has two X chromosomes and one Y chromosome (XXY). Cats with this chromosomal configuration are usually sterile (not able to breed). This is similar to a condition in humans called __Klinefelter's syndrome, or XXY Syndrome_.


----------



## lmcchevette (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks for responding. From what I read the loss is permanent. Bambi is doing better since I posted on Saturday. He is eating and interacting with his brother, Biggee and my dog. The Vet gave him medicine for dizziness and more antibiotics. He is concerned he may have a brain infection. The Vet has never experienced this. The cat does seem to be coping better.


----------



## lmcchevette (Aug 17, 2013)

The Vet said he never heard of this. At first he denied that the surgery caused the deafness. I showed him the article from the internet and then he believed it but still feels Bambi may have a brain infection or an ear infection so he is on antibiotics and medicine for dizziness. He does seem to be coping better than when I posted on Saturday.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

A Brain infection? That sounds scary!
Does your Vet seem Cat Savvy?
What did Vet have to say for himself
concerning this?
Prayers and Hugs!


----------



## lmcchevette (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing your experience. Bambi is adjusting slowly to his new disability. He is interacting again with his brother, Biggee and my dog. He started coming down the stairs again and isn' falling off the bed anymore. Lucky for Bambi he lives in an all adult household and does not go outside ever so it will be easier to keep him safe. I understand about not startling him. It's so heartbreaking to walk into a room and not have him turn and meow when he sees me. But I will adjust too...


----------



## lmcchevette (Aug 17, 2013)

Not happy with the Vet, I am going to switch when I can get a recommendation for someone else.


----------



## lmcchevette (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks for your response. Bambi is coping better, probably better than I am. He is getting lots of extra attention from my daughter and I because we feel sooo bad about this. He is loving all the hugs and special food. His brother and my Shepard are treating him the same so that's good as they are all pals.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

so sorry that happened. I have had to take IV antibiotics so strong that deafness is a possibility, it just never happened. they would test my hearing before and after in the hospital. did your vet tell you it was a possibility?

I always assume that there is a risk with any surgical procedure, so it may not be negligence on the part of your vet. i'm not assuming he's blameless either though, just saying it may have been unavoidable regardless. and, deaf is better than dead. still unfortunate, he'll probably adapt fine. glad to hear he's okay otherwise.


----------

